# Why does everyone hate Barney?



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My sister's kids used to love Barney as children. So I put it on once for DD and b/c someone gave her a Barney doll she knew right away that it was "arrney" She only liked the show when Barney was actually on the screen but she doesn't really watch TV anyway. I have heard many people say they "hate" Barney. I wsa just wondering if there was somehting I was missing that isn't good for DD.
After reading the Wiggles thread I will check some of those out.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, the biggest reason that I hate Barney is that the kids on it seem so fake and insincere. Maybe this isn't a big deal, but personally it drives me nuts. The children on that show are very obviously trained actors, with big plastic smiles, who are reading from a script.

I've always preferred the way they handle kids on Sesame Street. Those children are for the most part just regular kids, and a lot of times their interactions with Muppets or whatever, are unscripted. (I know this from reading "Sesame Street Unpaved"







)


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

First of all, I think there are worse things kids could be watching--violent shows, shows where kids call each other horrible names, etc. At least Barney is a positive show.

That said, I hate the show because I find it *insipid*. I know that the show is for children, but it seems to think kids are dumb. Shows like Mr. Rogers, Blues Clues, Rolie Polie Olie, Reading Rainbow, and Kipper are more to my liking because they can teach as well as entertain without being condescending to the kids. They add a lot of smart humor & even some "in jokes" for the parents, who are hopefully watching alongside their children. (well, Mr. Rogers doesn't do this, but I love him anyway







).

My kids don't watch Barney or The Wiggles, but the few occasions that we have seen them, I've had to leave the room. I just think that there are better choices.


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I hate him because he is too sugary sweet and annoying. The kids act too perfect and are horrible actors. I used to work at a toy store when Barney was big and we played his d*** video all day long. That's another reason I don't like him. I don't see any educational value out of that show.


----------



## homebirthx2 (Jan 3, 2004)

We hate Barney because he so fake. The big purple dino with dentures and his song is so annoying too. We don't like the fake kids on there too, noone actually acts like that in real life. If they did we all want kids like that or at least make are kids act like that too.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

and then there's the rewrite of all my favorite children's songs. You know the ones I'm talking about - they have something not pc about it so they change them to PC.

AUGH.

they lose their moralistic lessons when they get changed!


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Barney just gives me the heebie-jeebies. I don't really know why. Probably for the same reasons the others have said.

But I also like The Wiggles, so go figure.









As far as shows that have kid actors on it, I do like "Out of the Box". The kids seem more age appropriate than Barney, and they do cool dances, songs, and stories that the kids "help" make up. DD really likes Tony!

Bec


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

Both my kids adore Barney. Actually, it is the only thing DS will watch. I hated it prekids for all the reaons stated above BUT...

My kids took to it. And I give Barney credit for my very mannerly 2 yo! I really see the please and thank you impact, more than from me! Sure, many of the songs annoyme but they are not negative. Also we have OLD Barnmey tapesthat are far from PC-no way. Some would be banned today, like the one about the bear running before the hunter assinates him!lol Horrible! or the why are you scared I haven't have my gun. OR DS's favorite about "Barneys ancestor" it's a song called "I'm being eaten by a tyranesaurus rex" LMAO Glad I am not too sensitive...


----------



## lorriekay (Aug 8, 2002)

I love Barney, probably because my ds (15 mo) loves it ! I think it is best for younger kids.. toddlers and such









lorriekay


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

I'd need to put a tv in the other room in order to allow my son Barney....

I hate him with a passion!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I have no problem with Barney. Ds used to hate him, but now likes to dance around to the songs. And he gives me hugs during the whole hugging part.

The only thing that bugs me is when Barney says "I love you." For some reason that irritates me - it's just too phoney to be saying something heavy like I love you to people that you obviously don't know.

But I only let ds watch commercial free stations, so if hearing a big purple dinosaur say "I Love You" is his worst tv exposure, I can live with that.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

insipid. yes, good choice of words. i think barney's purile and ingratiating, also.
really, it's just so sacchrine, sugary, fakesweet. it makes me gag. no way is dd watching it. blech. all the jacked-up, hypernice fake smiling kids. the annoying songs, sanitized for your pleasure.blah

uke


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Yup - insipid, phony kids, annoying denture-like teeth, all of it.









Also - I *hate* Barney's voice. Everything he says has this "hyuck - hyuck" quality to it. He sounds like a moron!


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

all the reasons stated above, and all the......

merchandising.

pathetic.


----------



## Zaxmama (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't hate Barney ..I don't love him either..I look at it this way. DS loves music....he is a dancing queen! I usually put on the 80's music channel (just music not videos) and we get jiggy together..but if Barney is on and he and the stepford children are belting out a good tune Zack will shake his bonbon to anything with a beat.
however oddly enough. my son is enthralled with Wheel of Fortune...









after dinner..DH and I like to watch Jeopardy..and Wheel comes on right after and one night I realize that DS just sat down on the floor and was really into this show. Kind of freaked me out because my Mom was a "wheel junkie" and she passed away before DS was born and I like to think she has a lil something to do with this







..although its more then likely just the big colorful wheel and the clapping and lights..(he loves to clap along with the audience!) oh my this is a bit off topic..SORRY!


----------



## elyice (Apr 7, 2003)

how funny. Barney is the only thing I will let my dd watch. She is 3 and I think TV kills imagination. I allow Barney because - A. she loves it and B. She does not sit on her tush gazing blindly at the tube when itis on. she sings and dances and moves about.
Yes, he is sugary sweet but I prefer that to the other shows like rugrats where the children are Brats.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

We haven't really had a chance to watch Barney but one day we were headed out the door and Barney came on the TV... stopped ds in his tracks. He was mesmerized. I'd watch it if I could ever remember when its on.

But one thing that makes me want to come to the purlple dinosaur's defense is what my sister said to me one day...

She was home with her ds #1, when he was a baby, sitting on the couch and nursing, watching PBS when Barney came on... what's the song?

I Love You, You Love ME. We're a happy Family.

(Isn't that the song?) Anyway, she said it struck her that there are MANY, MANY children in the country sitting alone and watching Barney... and he is the ONLY ONE THAT WILL SAY HE LOVES THEM today.

Broke my heart to think about.

So I like to think Barney is doing some good in this world.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

We like Barney and the wiggles. Those are two shows that have lots of music and very good messages. There is no violence, other than the two songs mentioned in a very old Barney movie, which we have...LOL...

But seriously, my dh wants our 3 year old watching GI Joe and the HULK, he still loves Barney. Which one would you rather put on. If the TV is going to be on, I'd prefer the kids watching Barney. He is annoying, but he has a good lesson on every show. I can totally understand why people don't like him, before I had kids I said we would never allow Barney in the house. Then one day my screaming toddler stopped and stared while I was flipping through the channels and we have loved Barney ever since. All 3 of my kids have loved him.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't mind Barney at all.

I agree that the kids on the show have been directed to keep that insane smile on at all times and that Barney's voice is kind of dumb.

But, he's kind, he's gentle, he's thoughtful, he's imaginative. The kids are happy, their friend'y, they're nice to each other. Even the boys aren't too cool to hug Barney (and the other kids) and sing that "I love you, you love me" song. The show may or may not be educational in some high-culture sense by dd has learned to count to twenty, the days of the week, colors and shapes and a bunch of songs that she loves to sing. She also loves to watch Barney in spanish!

I spent some crucial summers in my teens working at a Children's Theatre with kids that ranged from 6-14 and those dopey smiles the kids on Barney have are very familiar. But I really doubt that those kids' inner dialogues are, "I hate this d*** dinosaur, this show s****, I can't believe I have to sing this stupid song again" From my own experience with "trained actor" kids, they enjoy it! They know that they're making bunches of little kids happy and I'm sure they think it's a good thing!

What really does bother me about Barney is how adults will bash the show in front of little kids who really love it. Two year olds (heck, kids of any age) don't need to be introduced to irony, sarcasm and edgy wit so young, there will be more than enough as their lives go on. And, little kids don't need to be told that Barney isn't cool. How must that make them feel if a grown-up tells them something they adore is a real drag and a waste of time? I imagine it makes them feel like they are stupid and uncool not to have known. I remember times when my older brother would pull that kind of thing on me and I always felt awful and wouldn't trust my own opinion about stuff afterwards.

Anyway, I only skimmed the other replies and got the drift that I would have a minority opinion, I'm not flaming anyone for posting their feelings here. Just my .02.


----------



## a mommy at last (Mar 18, 2004)

DH and I can not stand Barney. First and foremost, is that Barney has the demanor of a child molestor. I don't want my son to perceive that kind of behavior as anything but creepy.

A close second, is that the children are over the top annoying and hammy. From what I can tell, children mimic other children, and I don't want my son to copy their fake kindness and insincere affection.

Sometimes, when my son is asleep and DH and I turn on the TV to find the Barney show on, we watch it to observe how awful the children really are. But, it is often too painful to do this for very long. All I see before me is very screwed up adults in the making. I can already see the E channel bios on "THe Barney Kids: Where are they now." I predict that most of them will be drug addicted by the time they are 20.

REcently I bought a $10 tape from Target of the Wiggles. I was livid when I saw that it had a Barney advertisement at the start and and of the tape. The Wiggles by the way seem fine when they are singing and dancing (DH find them creepy), but we don't watch the show and I won't buy anymore tapes on principle.

The Teletubbies are still my favorite, although DS doesn't always sit for them these days. We don't have our son watch much TV anyways, even tho he's forever bringing us the control and pointing to the TV.

a mommy at last to Santiago 10-7-02


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Quote Mommy&Will "I Love You, You Love ME. We're a happy Family.

(Isn't that the song?) Anyway, she said it struck her that there are MANY, MANY children in the country sitting alone and watching Barney... and he is the ONLY ONE THAT WILL SAY HE LOVES THEM today."

Oh my word, i never even THOUGHT of that! how heartbreaking.







I wish I could think that is just not true, but I know it is.

i am among the ranks of people who dislike barney. my kids have seen it, and thank goodness are not barney freaks. All the Barney tie-in commercial stuff is so tacky too IMO. However, i agree that there are waaaayyyy worse things on TV a child can look at.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Plady_
*I don't mind Barney at all.

I agree that the kids on the show have been directed to keep that insane smile on at all times and that Barney's voice is kind of dumb.

But, he's kind, he's gentle, he's thoughtful, he's imaginative. The kids are happy, their friend'y, they're nice to each other. Even the boys aren't too cool to hug Barney (and the other kids) and sing that "I love you, you love me" song. The show may or may not be educational in some high-culture sense by dd has learned to count to twenty, the days of the week, colors and shapes and a bunch of songs that she loves to sing.*
I'm with you. My dd is 23 months old and Barney is one of the only things we let her watch. Sure, his voice is annoying to grown-ups but you know what? We're not the intended audience. The whole point is that it's something that appeals to small kids, and it DOES.

Quote:

First and foremost, is that Barney has the demanor of a child molestor. I don't want my son to perceive that kind of behavior as anything but creepy.
Could you clarify that please? You must be looking at the show from a totally different perspective than me.

There is a Barney video about manners that my dd *loves* - it's worth it to me to be annoyed for a litle bit in order for her to get reinforcement about manners that so many people lack these days. She NEVER fails to say "please". "thank you", and "bless you" because she's seen it so many times. It's also handy to get her to do stuff like keep her feet off the table ("Remember, Noodle, that's not good manners!" - instant compliance).


----------

